# Clipper Questions, Please help!



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I got a good deal on a nice pair of Andis Clippers, they are the AGC Super 2. Probably more power than I need to groom a Malt, but I may be using them on my mom's dog too, a Pekingese. 

I like to keep Chloe's hair in a sort of puppy cut- scissored on the head, tail uncut, Hygenically trimmed. If I want her to be about 1/2 to 3/4 inch long on the body, then what kind of blade, comb, or blade-comb combo should I use??
The clippers should be coming with a #10 blade, which i understand is good for the hygenic trimming...right? 
I saw posts suggesting I should use a #30 and a comb to get a 1/2 length, some saying I should use a 3.5 or maybe a 4 fine cut blade... I don't know what a #30 is for. Blades smaller than a 4.5 seem kind of hard to find, but do-able. Someone posted about looking at Sally's, I will probably do that too, but haven't yet. What all do I need to get? Somebody, please... educate me "Dog grooming for Dummies" style! 

Also, my hubby has a (human) hair clipper with a bunch of plastic combs that he never uses (uses the clipper, not the combs) Can I use those combs, or should I buy something else?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Get a 3 3/4 FC blade for 1/2 inch length hair. I think you can order it from pet edge or contact Andis to purchase one. Don't use a comb attachment. You can use a comb attachment on #30 blade but it makes things harder IMO - the hair gets stuck in the combs. I prefer to just use the right length blade on the clipper. 

#30 is good for tummy trimming and sanitary trimming, it also works with the comb attachments.

HTH
Leslie


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Oct 22 2008, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655746


> I got a good deal on a nice pair of Andis Clippers, they are the AGC Super 2. Probably more power than I need to groom a Malt, but I may be using them on my mom's dog too, a Pekingese.
> 
> I like to keep Chloe's hair in a sort of puppy cut- scissored on the head, tail uncut, Hygenically trimmed. If I want her to be about 1/2 to 3/4 inch long on the body, then what kind of blade, comb, or blade-comb combo should I use??
> The clippers should be coming with a #10 blade, which i understand is good for the hygenic trimming...right?
> ...


You're at the same place I've been very recently and still am to a point!

I am only using a #10 ceramic blade right now. That's all that came with my Andis clippers and I just haven't ordered another one. I also bought a package of plastic combs in 8 or 10 assored sizes. So I do use the combs over the #10 blade and I've had really good luck with them. I've trimmed Tucker and Riley three times, I think. And I've finally settled on the 1/4" comb, which leaves them about 1", I think. And I use the #10 blade, alone, for their tummies and back ends under their tail. I HAVE found that I don't like the 'racing stripe' look under their tails, so I have started using the shortest comb over the #10 there or just have an extra light touch with the blade. But here is what I've gleaned from talking to everybody on here:

1. a #30 or preferably a #40 blade is best for use with the combs. The 40 blade gives you a more accurate comb length from whatever one you use with it when clipping with the grain. When you clip against the way the hair grows, you always get a shorter cut.

2. If you only want to use a blade and no comb:
3F blade = 1/2" cut
4F blade = I had written down that it cuts 1/2", but I don't know if that's right...may 1/3?
5F blade = 1/4" cut
7F blade = 1/8" cut

3. A blade with "F" after it is a better choice. It gives a smoother cut, I think.

4. Somewhere I read if you're going to use plastic comb attachments (which I do) to use them with a #10 blade. If you're going to use metal attachments, use the #30 blade. I'm not sure what the difference is though.

5. Blade Uses:
#10 is good for trimming the tummy area.
#5F is good for the body for a puppy cut

6. The lower the blade number, the longer the cut will be.

I think that's the major information. Now, like I said, that's what I've gotten from what I've read. If that's wrong, hopefully somebody will tell us both! LOL

You can get a good pair of shears at Sally's...probably better than at PetSmart or some place like that. The general concensus is that it is better to scissor the legs and face and/or to use a beard/moustache trimmer on the face, which I do use. But I've been using the clippers to very carefully trim their legs and have had pretty good success with it. I do scissor their pads, though. I bought a grooming video from PetSmart and it helped a lot. For instance, I learned not to go in toward their underarm area because there is loose skin there and you can clip it. Watching the video helped me to get a better handle on the direction it is best to clip, how to go around their ears without cutting their ears, how to hand-trim their tails and ears, etc. It can all be adapted to your dog and the cut you want. 

I don't know if any of this helps or not, but there it is! I'm still learning and it is definitely a work in progress. I keep thinking I'll go to PetSmart and watch a few dogs get groomed through their window. But I haven't made it yet. My biggest challenge has proven to be their anal glands. But so far, they seem to be ok.

Debbie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MKLadee @ Oct 22 2008, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656171


> QUOTE (domino_angel @ Oct 22 2008, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655746





> I got a good deal on a nice pair of Andis Clippers, they are the AGC Super 2. Probably more power than I need to groom a Malt, but I may be using them on my mom's dog too, a Pekingese.
> 
> I like to keep Chloe's hair in a sort of puppy cut- scissored on the head, tail uncut, Hygenically trimmed. If I want her to be about 1/2 to 3/4 inch long on the body, then what kind of blade, comb, or blade-comb combo should I use??
> The clippers should be coming with a #10 blade, which i understand is good for the hygenic trimming...right?
> ...


You're at the same place I've been very recently and still am to a point!

I am only using a #10 ceramic blade right now. That's all that came with my Andis clippers and I just haven't ordered another one. I also bought a package of plastic combs in 8 or 10 assored sizes. So I do use the combs over the #10 blade and I've had really good luck with them. I've trimmed Tucker and Riley three times, I think. And I've finally settled on the 1/4" comb, which leaves them about 1", I think. And I use the #10 blade, alone, for their tummies and back ends under their tail. I HAVE found that I don't like the 'racing stripe' look under their tails, so I have started using the shortest comb over the #10 there or just have an extra light touch with the blade. But here is what I've gleaned from talking to everybody on here:

1. a #30 or preferably a #40 blade is best for use with the combs. The 40 blade gives you a more accurate comb length from whatever one you use with it when clipping with the grain. When you clip against the way the hair grows, you always get a shorter cut.

2. If you only want to use a blade and no comb:
3F blade = 1/2" cut
4F blade = I had written down that it cuts 1/2", but I don't know if that's right...may 1/3?
5F blade = 1/4" cut
7F blade = 1/8" cut

3. A blade with "F" after it is a better choice. It gives a smoother cut, I think.

4. Somewhere I read if you're going to use plastic comb attachments (which I do) to use them with a #10 blade. If you're going to use metal attachments, use the #30 blade. I'm not sure what the difference is though.

5. Blade Uses:
#10 is good for trimming the tummy area.
#5F is good for the body for a puppy cut

6. The lower the blade number, the longer the cut will be.

I think that's the major information. Now, like I said, that's what I've gotten from what I've read. If that's wrong, hopefully somebody will tell us both! LOL

You can get a good pair of shears at Sally's...probably better than at PetSmart or some place like that. The general concensus is that it is better to scissor the legs and face and/or to use a beard/moustache trimmer on the face, which I do use. But I've been using the clippers to very carefully trim their legs and have had pretty good success with it. I do scissor their pads, though. I bought a grooming video from PetSmart and it helped a lot. For instance, I learned not to go in toward their underarm area because there is loose skin there and you can clip it. Watching the video helped me to get a better handle on the direction it is best to clip, how to go around their ears without cutting their ears, how to hand-trim their tails and ears, etc. It can all be adapted to your dog and the cut you want. 

I don't know if any of this helps or not, but there it is! I'm still learning and it is definitely a work in progress. I keep thinking I'll go to PetSmart and watch a few dogs get groomed through their window. But I haven't made it yet. My biggest challenge has proven to be their anal glands. But so far, they seem to be ok.

Debbie
[/B][/QUOTE]

Those look like my notes. :goodpost: I do use a #30 blade with a comb attm. & clip against the hairgrowth.I just experimented with the different combs to get the length I wanted, about 3/4 to 1 in. long.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great notes! The only thing I would add/change is that you need a #30 or #40 blade under the snap on combs. I have a #40.

Laube makes combs that cut up to 2":

http://www.petagree.net/ord_clippers_combs_laube.html


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

I am looking through my grooming notes and found two charts that may help with deciding on which blade to use. They are:

Blades and Tools for grooming Maltese
List of Blades, length they cut, and where to use them


Debbie


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

Also...just out of curiosity, what type of setup do you all have for grooming? By that I mean:

1. What kind of table do you use?
2. Where do you do it? 

I don't have an extra room that I can set it up in. I could use the garage, but the hair flies everywhere on the concrete floor. So far, I've done it once in my den and just let the hair fall on the carpet. At least it didn't scatter and I could just vacuum it up. The last time, I did it outside on our patio. I still had to vacuum up the hair and, of course, it scattered much worse. 

Debbie


----------



## The Lady E (Oct 9, 2008)

It was suggested to me to use a grooming table for small dogs. http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-Equipme...bCategoryId=192 I have been contemplating, but am leaning more towards getting it. I have never groomed my puppy, and have not taken her to a groomer (she's 14 weeks). :smhelp:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Right now I use the washing machine as a "grooming table"... LOL. I really want that pink pet edge table really bad. It would probably help with Chloe, she is such a wiggle worm. Shes getting better though. I don't know where I will do her actual clipping, haven't done it yet. Probably in the laundry room, cause it's got tile, and maybe the hair won't fly too bad. There aren't any air conditioning vents in there, so there's less air flow.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

In VA, I have an extra bedroom for grooming. Here in TN, I do it in the family room. I have a regular grooming table.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

I think I should probably just invest in a grooming table. Would a card table or something similar work just as well? And do you sit or stand while you groom? I guess that would determine a lot.

As far as for where to do it, outside works great when it is warm. But this winter, I'll have to move indoors. I've tried everywhere from my kitchen table to my den. I've come to the conclusion that if I'm going to do it inside, it needs to be on a carpeted floor. The hair doesn't seem to fly around as much. On the lineoleum (like my laundry room or kitchen floor), it ends up moving to every little nook and cranny just from me moving around so much.

I'm still having a hard time with their legs. I know most people recommend scissoring, but that seems to take a very long time. 

Still trying to figure all this out


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MKLadee @ Nov 6 2008, 10:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665147


> I think I should probably just invest in a grooming table. Would a card table or something similar work just as well? And do you sit or stand while you groom? I guess that would determine a lot.
> 
> As far as for where to do it, outside works great when it is warm. But this winter, I'll have to move indoors. I've tried everywhere from my kitchen table to my den. I've come to the conclusion that if I'm going to do it inside, it needs to be on a carpeted floor. The hair doesn't seem to fly around as much. On the lineoleum (like my laundry room or kitchen floor), it ends up moving to every little nook and cranny just from me moving around so much.
> 
> ...


I just today tried a card table when I clipped Boo. It worked out well. I'd been using the dryer to groom but I'm a bit short & it was a stretch for me & a bit tiring. I put a carpet mat on the card table & it caught most of the hair. I will be using the card table for now. I tried the clippers on Boos legs for the first time too. I just used a slightly larger comb attachment. I think it's a bit awkward but it worked fairly well. I used the scissors to even out what I missed with the clippers. Another thing that helped was putting the card table in front of a window, I could see much better & he enjoyed the view.Now all I have to do is vacuum & I'm done. :biggrin:


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 6 2008, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665197


> I just today tried a card table when I clipped Boo. It worked out well. I'd been using the dryer to groom but I'm a bit short & it was a stretch for me & a bit tiring. I put a carpet mat on the card table & it caught most of the hair. I will be using the card table for now. I tried the clippers on Boos legs for the first time too. I just used a slightly larger comb attachment. I think it's a bit awkward but it worked fairly well. I used the scissors to even out what I missed with the clippers. Another thing that helped was putting the card table in front of a window, I could see much better & he enjoyed the view.Now all I have to do is vacuum & I'm done. :biggrin:[/B]


Oh yeah, I even vacuumed up the hair when I did it outside. I'm SURE my neighbors thought I didn't have enough to do if I was cleaning the patio! LOL As a matter of fact, I'm pretty sure they all think I'm nuts because I was out sweeping the street last week! We had hundreds of worms that crawled out of our yard onto the sidewalk that runs between our yard and the street and then they crawled out of the strip of grass between the sidewalk and the street onto the street :yucky: I just don't want Tucker and Riley eating them, not to mention all the other dogs in the neighborhood. 

It's good to know the card table works. So I take it you don't have anything you hook Boo to so that he'll stand up? Do you stand or sit while you groom him? I'm 5'6 and having to bend over just kills my back.

I haven't figured out their feet yet either. They look ok, but I just can't get the same effect as the groomer does. I'm sure they know tricks of trade that I don't! 

I bought a Wahl moustache and beard trimmer today to use on the hair between their pads and faces. I've got a little trimmer I've been using, but I think the blade is getting dull because it doesn't seem to cut as well. The one I got today says it has 'self-sharpening blades', has a 3-year warranty, and is guaranteed not to 'pull' the hair. So we'll see!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MKLadee @ Nov 6 2008, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665383


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 6 2008, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665197





> I just today tried a card table when I clipped Boo. It worked out well. I'd been using the dryer to groom but I'm a bit short & it was a stretch for me & a bit tiring. I put a carpet mat on the card table & it caught most of the hair. I will be using the card table for now. I tried the clippers on Boos legs for the first time too. I just used a slightly larger comb attachment. I think it's a bit awkward but it worked fairly well. I used the scissors to even out what I missed with the clippers. Another thing that helped was putting the card table in front of a window, I could see much better & he enjoyed the view.Now all I have to do is vacuum & I'm done. :biggrin:[/B]


Oh yeah, I even vacuumed up the hair when I did it outside. I'm SURE my neighbors thought I didn't have enough to do if I was cleaning the patio! LOL As a matter of fact, I'm pretty sure they all think I'm nuts because I was out sweeping the street last week! We had hundreds of worms that crawled out of our yard onto the sidewalk that runs between our yard and the street and then they crawled out of the strip of grass between the sidewalk and the street onto the street :yucky: I just don't want Tucker and Riley eating them, not to mention all the other dogs in the neighborhood. 

It's good to know the card table works. So I take it you don't have anything you hook Boo to so that he'll stand up? Do you stand or sit while you groom him? I'm 5'6 and having to bend over just kills my back.

I haven't figured out their feet yet either. They look ok, but I just can't get the same effect as the groomer does. I'm sure they know tricks of trade that I don't! 

I bought a Wahl moustache and beard trimmer today to use on the hair between their pads and faces. I've got a little trimmer I've been using, but I think the blade is getting dull because it doesn't seem to cut as well. The one I got today says it has 'self-sharpening blades', has a 3-year warranty, and is guaranteed not to 'pull' the hair. So we'll see!

[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL, I can just imagine the sight you made, sweeping up those worms.  

You may have a problem with your achy back if you use a card table.I'm only 5'2" so it was ok for me standing. I have the little pink petedge grooming stand if I need it, but Boo was ok without it. He didn't try to jump off & I was able to keep him standing most of the time. Hannah will be the one I'll have problems with, she wants to lie down.  

I just scissor the feet. I hold the paw flat on the table & just cut around the paw. I like fluffy paws, so it's pretty easy.I didn't want the same look as what the groomer did anyway.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 7 2008, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666041


> LOL, I can just imagine the sight you made, sweeping up those worms.
> 
> You may have a problem with your achy back if you use a card table.I'm only 5'2" so it was ok for me standing. I have the little pink petedge grooming stand if I need it, but Boo was ok without it. He didn't try to jump off & I was able to keep him standing most of the time. Hannah will be the one I'll have problems with, she wants to lie down.
> 
> I just scissor the feet. I hold the paw flat on the table & just cut around the paw. I like fluffy paws, so it's pretty easy.I didn't want the same look as what the groomer did anyway.[/B]


Oh yeah, it was humorous, I'm sure. Especially given the fact that some of the worms were alive and they'd start wriggling and jumping around, which started ME jumping around!  I put a few back into the grass, hoping they'd live. But I don't know. 

So you basically just cut the hair even with the table? Don't you have to trim pretty regularly to keep them from walking on it? It seems like every week or so...maybe every other week...I'm having to do some 'touch up' around their face, especially. Their hair grows so fast!

I still need to order a #30 or #40 blade, I think. So I guess I'll just start looking at tables, too. I can sit down like at our picnic table when I do them outside. But there are times I have to stand up for something and it would be good to have one that is taller. 

I used the Wahl beard and moustache trimmer today on their pads. Wow! It really made a difference! And I bought a good pair of scissors yesterday from Sally's. I'm anxious to try them on their legs maybe this weekend. I did Tucker part of the way last weekend, which I really didn't intend to do. But once I got the clippers out, I just kept going! So now, I need to finish him and do Riley. That's my problem...I spread it out over such a long time I don't ever seem to get them finished.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## The Lady E (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm so excited! My order of clippers, thinning shears, etc comes today! My puppy will finally be trimmed! Her hair has grown so long, between her paws, that she slides on the tile!  Although it's cute, I know it's not right. I need to clip her paws, and attempted to use the dremel with pantyhose, but that was a bad idea. She really doesn't like the dremel. Any suggestions?


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 6 2008, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665197


> I put a carpet mat on the card table & it caught most of the hair.[/B]


another suggestion is to buy a roll of the grip-it style of shelf liner to put upon the washer/dryer/card table.
http://www.hardwarestore.com/pop-print/lar...spx?prodNo=7579

it helps to keep your precious pup from slipping off the edge. :biggrin:


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (The Lady E @ Nov 11 2008, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668579


> I'm so excited! My order of clippers, thinning shears, etc comes today! My puppy will finally be trimmed! Her hair has grown so long, between her paws, that she slides on the tile!  Although it's cute, I know it's not right. I need to clip her paws, and attempted to use the dremel with pantyhose, but that was a bad idea. She really doesn't like the dremel. Any suggestions?[/B]


What do you mean that you attempted the dremel with pantyhose? I bought the Peticure and have had great success with it. I sit with my arm supported on pillows at the end of the couch, then I lay them back against the bend of my elbow. That allows me to hold each of their paws with my left hand (they are leaning against my left arm) and use the Peticure with my right hand. I can't say they "love it", but they are actually ok with it and getting better. It does help to introduce them to the sound and feel of it gradually. I laid mine in the floor and let them sniff of it, then I turned it on and did the same thing, etc.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm really struggling with cutting the hair on their legs and feet. Using scissors, it just looks choppy. I can't figure out how to hold the hair out and get an even cut. I cut my husband's hair and have for 32 years, but I can't get my hands in the position I need to be in order to cut the hair on Tucker's and Riley's legs using the same technique. The clippers do ok, but I'm not sure I'm crazy about that either. Any suggestions?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (MKLadee @ Nov 7 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666073


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 7 2008, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666041





> [/B]


And I bought a good pair of scissors yesterday from Sally's. I'm anxious to try them on their legs maybe this weekend. [/B][/QUOTE]


What scissors did you buy at Sally's? I went there last week to see about buying a 3F or 4F blade and they didn't have any blades that would fit my Andis clipper. And they were so rude and just uninterested in helping I finally left - I was thinking about buying scissors, but they lost my business. They just stood there staring at me like I had a third eye - it was really weird. LOL I hate the Sally's by me - (finished ranting). I can't wait for the girls' hair to grow back out so I can clip them. It usually grows so fast, but now it's like watching a pot of water and waiting for it to boil. I swear it's not growing. :blink: 

And, the most exciting news!!! I have a small seperate room in my garage behind the house and hubby is right at this moment installing a cabinet with a utility sink with hot and cold running water so I can bathe the girls in there. I'm going to set the whole room up like a grooming room! Over the summer we had the whole garage sheetrocked and painted and installed a ac/heating unit. Just don't tell my son who thinks he's moving in there that he's going to have to share the bathroom with me.  I can't wait to post pictures once it's finished! Pat was my inspiration when she shared the pictures of her grooming area. 

Linda


----------



## The Lady E (Oct 9, 2008)

PetEdge.com and Groomers.com have blades and combs. I just received my box of the Andis AGC Super 2 speed, combs, face/finishing comb, spa facial, thinning shears, and curved shears... I am waiting for my husband to help me groom (THIS WEEKEND!!!). I am not a pro on animal hair, but have worked every type of human hair... thinning shears create the blend appeal which helps break away from the choppy look on humans-I can't imaging them not doing the same for a Maltese... We'll see.


----------

